# Anyone have the book "2015 Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures"?



## NewSE2022 (Jan 15, 2022)

This book is out of print and out of stock, the only option is to read the flip book online. Is there any chance anyone has a hardcopy/pdf copy for sale? Thanks!



Pageflip5 from PDF - 2015 Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures



If you have any other masonry books to recommend, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## psustruct (Jan 25, 2022)

Check your messages


----------



## munyua44 (Jan 25, 2022)

would you be interested to read it online? i think the book is out of stock. 
try your lack here 
2015 Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures • CMACN (emrl.dev)


----------



## psustruct (Jan 27, 2022)

ummm... that links to the same FlipBook site the OP links.


----------

